# First Tutorial / Butterfly Tattoo [Pic Heavy]



## mocha_queen (Jul 26, 2008)

Hello!

I did this one butterfly look a couple of months ago and a lot of you seemed to like it and someone requested a tutorial as well.

Here's the FOTD thread :
http://specktra.net/f166/butterfly-96366/#post1103227

and the look from last time : 






So today I decided to do the same look and try my hand at a tutorial while at it.
I dont know much about tutorials, but ive tried to learn alot from the lovely ladies on Specktra

This is the same look with just a few differences

Here goes
-------------------




This is the look we are trying to achieve.

Start with picking out a temporary tattoo:




I bought this leaf years ago, just because it was pretty
now im putting it to use 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Clean Face:




Ack!!

Your Primer, Concealer and Eye Shadow Primer




Im using : 
MAC Prep + Prime
Benefit Lemonaid 
UDPP

Thats better!




I clearly needed something for those dark circles!

Take MAC Chrome Yellow and apply it over your entire lid 





Doesnt have to be neat




Look like Big Bird yet?

Now take MAC Bitter 





and apply it on half the lid till the outer corner of the eyes





Your MAC Chartreuse Pigment [Thank you Cheryl!]





Apply it over Bitter





Now take Urban Decay Sting [Love it!]





Into the crease, down towards the inner corner and back towards the outer corner




Blend Blend Blend!

Your MAC Vanilla




and Revlon Diamond Lust in 630 Pillow Talk Pink





Apply both to the browbone





Now take your tattoo and cut into as close to the shape as you can so its easier for you to apply





Stick it into position
Take a wet cotton pad




and damp onto the tattoo slowly

Hold the tattoo in place for a while and peel the cover off




Ta-dah!

*Now you might have a little problem with the tattoo being over the eyelid, not letting you fully open your eye.*
*You might want to make a slit in the tattoo before you place it.*
*I made a slit after I applied the tattoo, but that can be extremely dangerous*

Now take any black liner. Im using L'oreal Telescopic.




Dont make the line too elborate, you want to focus on the tattoo design

There you go! [To the eye with the tattoo, apply the liner only halfway, dont go over the tattoo]





Now, the Glitter liner




Im using Urban Decay Heavy Metal in "Metalhead"

The eye without the tattoo




Apply the glitter above the black line from the inner corner and as you reach the outer corner, make it thicker.

The tattoo eye




From the inner corner till the beginning of the tattoo and you can also apply the glitter to the area behind the wings, over the pink.

Kohl liner and Foundation time!




im using a Revlon liner [almost over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]
Apply it to the waterline





L'oreal True Match in Sandy Beige, I think.

Much better!





Totally forgot! Take MAc Fuschia pigment and with a *wet* liner brush apply it to the under eye area





Mascara




MAC Plush Lash of course!




Im not using fake lashes this time.
But you can apply them

Now take your MAC Fafi blush in Fashion Frenzy 





and apply it to the apple of your cheeks




Poser!

Your MAC blush in Pinch Me on the sides.




Blurry pic, sorry

MAC Iridescent Powder in Silver Dusk
[If you dont have it, you should buy it! BEST product ever]





and apply it wherever light hits your face naturally, cheeks, nose...




Im using flash by now cause its so dark outside
Thank you clouds!
Use a Kabuki brush and blend blend blend.

Finally! MAC Fafi lipglass in Sugar Trance and any clear lip balm/gloss to the lips







There we have it!
















Being sexy!
I lost twenty pounds over the summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








and heres the little dog that watches me play with my make up





Thank you all very much for watching!
Questions, suggestions and critisism/ comments all welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## florabundance (Jul 26, 2008)

that's so creative and i love this look, ur so pretty!!


----------



## anjelik_dreamin (Jul 26, 2008)

That's a really clever idea and a pretty, pretty look! I was just worried though...is it safe to put a fake tattoo so close to your eye?


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks!
Yeah its quite safe, it comes off with moisturizer on a cotton pad [ a couple of times]
My only worry is people might try what I did and make a slit in the tattoo after they apply it and that can very dangerous.
You just have to be careful I guess


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 26, 2008)

omg i need those tattoos! i have a bunch of cheap ones with superheros and racecars on them. but i love the glittery ones!!!!

great tut


----------



## mocha_queen (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thought i'd lost the entire leaf, so i went around the mall to search for them and I couldnt find them
luckily i found these later


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 27, 2008)

wow this is so pretty! i'm going to find some temp tatts so that i can do this look. so creative looking but surprisingly easy! thanks so much!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for this! I don't know anywhere which sell stick on tattoos, but I'm gonna keep my eyes peeled :]


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 27, 2008)

This is so cool! i love this idea - very creative!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 28, 2008)

very pretty :]


----------



## teha83 (Aug 7, 2008)

This is so cool and creative! And I love your nails!


----------



## mochajavalatte (Aug 7, 2008)

Such a cool idea!! And congratulations on your weight loss, I know how that feels believe me~and that's no small feat. Good job!


----------



## Brittni (Aug 7, 2008)

SUCH A NEAT IDEA!! I gotta try it!! it looks beautiful

and omg your dog is LOVEE at first sight!!!!! Omgomgomg love that thing to death and give it lots of hugs and kisses for me pleaseeee


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 7, 2008)

WOW! that is sooo cool


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 7, 2008)

really nice i like it


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (Aug 14, 2008)

love the idea!!!

and i am so doing my nails just like yours


----------



## Beauty For Ashe (Aug 14, 2008)

Cute!


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 16, 2008)

Thank you ladies =)


----------



## daffie (Aug 17, 2008)

Gorgeous!! I love the temp tattoo!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Aug 19, 2008)

You are Gorgeous


----------



## jdepp_84 (Aug 19, 2008)

I really love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Its very creative


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Aug 19, 2008)

wow thats really neat..and your doggie is sooo cute =P


----------



## cuiran (Aug 20, 2008)

very pretty :]


----------



## senoraM (Aug 20, 2008)

Very good idea!!!
it's a great tut! thanks!!! ^^

But what's the name of the eye shadow next to Chrome Yellow? (sorry for my poor english! ^^" )


----------



## mocha_queen (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you, lovely ladies of specktra!

SenoraM the eye shadow next to Chrome Yellow [on the palette I assume] is *Newly Minted.*


----------



## imatocophobic (Aug 21, 2008)

i love your lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great tut!


----------



## senoraM (Aug 25, 2008)

thanks!!! ^_^

Now, I want Newly Minted! ^.^"


----------



## Navessa (Aug 26, 2008)

that is amazing!


----------

